#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-22
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2350-1: NSS update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2350-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2351-1: nginx vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2351-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2352-1: DBus vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2352-1/>
<education> καλησπέρα, έχετε ασχοληθεί σχετικά με wifi hotspot και LTSP??
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-23
<mpapafoti> προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω το Kolourpaint αλλα κολλάει
<mpapafoti> βασικά μαλλον δεν μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω τίποτα αφού ουτε την εγκατάσταση των ενημερώσεων ολοκληρώνει
<mpapafoti> Ευχαριστώ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2353-1: APT vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2353-1/>
<katerina> kseri kanis giati mou to vgazi ayto otan pao na kanw enimerosi E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.?
<katerina> eine kanis edw
<kerato> kane afto pou leei
<kerato> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alexandros> dpkg --configure -a
<alexandros> δωσε αυτο που λεει και λογικα θα λυθει το θεμα
<katerina> sas eyxaristw paidia egine
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2358-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2358-1/> || USN-2357-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2357-1/> || USN-2356-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2356-1/> || USN-2355-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2355-1/> || USN-2354-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2359-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2359-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-24
<nick___> Καλημέρα! Ξέρετε πώς μπορώ να επισυνάψω αρχεία odt και pdf σε θέμα που θέλω ν' ανοίξω;
<kampsteliozz> εχω  win7
<kampsteliozz> uparxei kanena video pws ta kanw egkatastash?
<kerato> to ubuntu?
<kampsteliozz> nai
<kerato> psakse sto youtube gia ton user kalaitsa
<kerato> exei kanali me videos sta ellhnika
<kampsteliozz> ok file ty
<kampsteliozz> na rwthsw kai kati allo?
<kerato> y
<kampsteliozz> pws ginetai na egkatasthsw ta ubuntu alla meta ta windows na diagrafoun teleiws?
<kerato> e ginetai, an epilekseis sthn egkatastash na xrhsimopoihsei oloklhro ton disko
<kerato> pantws an einai h prwth fora sou sto ubuntu
<kerato> 8a sou proteina na ta krathseis kai ta 2
<kerato> gia ligo kairo toulaxiston
<kerato> gia evnoitous logous
<kampsteliozz> pws tha kserw an to laptop ta seikonei?
<kerato> google ubuntu 14.10 requirements?
<kerato> praktika an exeis toulaxiston dual core kai 2 Gb ram ta shkwnei
<kampsteliozz> ti?
<kampsteliozz> einai grhgora?
<kerato> astraph :p
<kerato> den kserw gia na pw thn alh8eia
<kampsteliozz> twra ksereis h dn ksereis?
<kerato> den kserw giati den xrhsimopoiw ubuntu
<kerato> dokimase me ena live cd kai des
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2362-1: Bash vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/>
<asxetoss> gia sas
<kerato> geia
<asxetoss> exw ena palioa laptop 6 xrono. t5250  2 gb ram
<asxetoss> mu protinete ubuntu or xubuntu ?
<kerato> to 2o
<asxetoss> ntel Core 2 Duo T5250 / 1.5 GHz
<asxetoss> genika 8a einai ta idia pragmata apla einai to perivalon pou allazi?
<asxetoss> + den vrika.. ena odigo ti prepei meta sto pc.. dld opws windows pou vazis flash,coder, vasika programata kai poia
<asxetoss> an exete kapoio odigo sto mialo sas dwste mu link..
<robopal> ubuntu-manual.org
<kerato> nomizw oti arkei na valeis to meta-package pou legetai xubuntu-restrictes-extras
<kerato> aytoi perilamvanei pramata pou de mporousan na vriskontai installed gia logous copyright
<kerato> flash,java,codecs,microsoft fonts
<asxetoss> ok euxaristo gia tis apantiseis. . kai katevzo kai to ubunti to vivlio pou exei sto ubuntu-manual
<asxetoss> vsk sto patera mu 8a valo xbuntu sto palio laptop. gt me xp.. argi.. alla ok exei 2 xronia pou ante3e xwris format
<robopal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats    auto pou eipe o kerato
<robopal> an argei me xp... de kserw
<robopal> mipos apla na ekanes format
<robopal> giati sta 2 xronia tha exei mazepsei bloatware pos ta lene
<asxetoss> m kai auti einai mia lisei.. apla eipa na valo linux na min me prizi me virus.. me idopoiisis antivirus ktl..
<asxetoss> apla menei internet kai mail. mono!
<asxetoss> mpenei*
<asxetoss> opou kai na mpenei !! sixna pikna kati vriski to antivirus..
<robopal> e nai ok dokimase to
<robopal> prosekse sto linux to 2o gia restricted formats to flash na valeis oposdipote
<robopal> to 2o link parapanw ennoousa
<asxetoss> nai eida to link eimai mesa twra gia na katalavo auto perilamvani to flash kai coders?
<kerato> nomizw to xubuntu exei installed to vlc pou anoigei sxedon ta panta xwris na xreiazetai na valeis kapoious codecs
<kerato> isws mono an 8elei na paizei kapoia copy protected dvds
<robopal> to easy install pou leei ta kaliptei ola ta apo katw? den eimai sigouros gia auto
<robopal> to dokimazeis kai vlepeis, sou leei ta paketa pou vazei
<kerato> efyga ta leme
<robopal> cu
<asxetoss> http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=137269
<asxetoss> robopal: mporis na deis auto to link kai na mu peis an einai kala auta pou leei ?
<robopal> no
<robopal> asto auto
<robopal> tha deis sto ubuntu forum sta ellinika ti thes na kaneis
<robopal> to easy install kane 1 meta package me ta essentals pou leei
<robopal> sorry restricted-extras  pou leei
<robopal> (essentials einai allo)
<asxetoss> ok katalava! 8a kanw auto kai vlepw!! euxaristw poly !:)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2360-2: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2360-2/> || USN-2360-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2360-1/> || USN-2361-1: NSS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2361-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-25
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Επιτυχής επανεπιβεβαίωση της ελληνικής κοινότητας Ubuntu από το LoCo council <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/07-08-14/%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%84%CF%85%CF%87%CE%AE%CF%82-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%B5%CE%B2%CE%B1%CE%AF%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα! :)
<salih-emin> Tassos, καλησπέρα επίσης
<Tassos> :)
<Tassos> http://g-lts.info/index.php/756-shellshock-poly-sovaro-keno-asfaleias-se-systimata-linux-kai-os-x
<fg> kalispera
<fg> mporei kapoios na voithisei gia na sundetho se kapoio vpn
<fg> xthes eriksa to lubuntu
<fg> kai eimai teleiws apeiros
<Tassos> fg ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318304#p318304>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2363-1: Bash vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-26
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318304#p318304> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317712#p317712> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις 
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2363-2: Bash vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318316#p318316>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318318#p318318>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318320#p318320>
<Tassos> μάγκες, άλλαξα ένα καλώδιο vga στην οθόνη μου
<Tassos> και τώρα τα βλέπω όλα τεράστια ( καταλαβαίνετε από την ανάλυση )
<Tassos> έχω δει διάφορους οδηγούς με την εντολή xradr αλλά δε τα καταφέρνω.. :( μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;
<Tassos> είμαι σε ubuntu 12.04 ( αν και τώρα αυτό δε νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο )
<Tassos> http://pastebin.com/k5PgWfy3
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318322#p318322>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318328#p318328>
<katerina_> paw na perasw apo to kinito sto laptop kapxies fwtografies kai mou lei φάλμα κατά την αντιγραφή του "Φωτογραφία0081.jpg".
<katerina_> Another operation in progress
<katerina_> ti simenoun ayta?
<katerina_> ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318332#p318332>
<Geothom380> ti ginetai me to bash script re paidia lythike to provlima?
<Geothom380> ego pisteuo oti eixan stoxo ta router mas kai oxi ta apache server pou lene merikoi
<Geothom380> ti egine poli vouva epese sto kanali poli energoi eimaste?
<kerato> anevhke patch pros ti toso agxos
<kerato> Get:1 http://ftp.gr.debian.org/debian/ testing/main bash i386 4.3-9.1
<LoganL> kalisperaa
<sp3ck> kerato, den einai patch and forget auto to pragma
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318342#p318342>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-27
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Βug στο Bash (Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του BBC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=318354#p318354>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2364-1: Bash vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2364-1/>
<manos> exw ena laptop pou tou ebla ubuntu 14 kai kollouse...poia eksosh na balw
<manos> ?>
<manos> ekdosh*
<manos> εχω ενα laptop που του εβαλα ubuntu 14  αλλα κολλουσε...ποια εκδοση να βαλω?
<manos> ;
<manos> εοοε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<manos> ε
<kerato> aaaayth 3-0
<manos> πεσ ρε
<kerato> katarxhn ma8e na rwtas kai mi floodareis
<manos> περιμενω 10  λεπτα
<kerato> pes ti specs exei to laptop kai perimene na sou apanthsei kapoios
<kerato> an mporei kai an exei oreksh
<manos> εχει επεξεργαστη sempron3400+
<kerato> kai posh ram
<manos> 500 kati
<manos> ακριβςσ δν κσερς
<manos> akribws dn kserw nomizw 500 kati\
<kerato> xlwmo se kovw
<kerato> lubuntu isws
<manos> ti eina ta lubuntu?>
<kerato> google it (c)
<manos> ama katebasw to  ubuntu 9.10 les na leitourgisei? gia thn ram dn eimai shgouros pantos
<robopal> vale kati allo
<robopal> oxi ubuntu
<manos> ti?
<kerato> fil oti kai na valeis se tetoio pc , molis pas na mpeis sto internet kai na deis p.x. kapoio video sto youtube
<kerato> panta 8a kollaei
<kerato> oti kai na exei
<manos> ta lubuntu mpenoune  internet?
<kerato> nai
<manos> aaa exei 1.2 gb ram pairnei ta 9.10?
<kerato> mi valeis toso palia version
<kerato> kane ayto pou sou eipa, katevase to teleytaio lubuntu
<manos>  einai mono gia diafimiseis kai tetoia auto re
<kerato> rrright. ok vale oti 8es
<manos> pes re tha ta paizei ta lubuntu omws me toso mikrh ram?
<kerato> nai mia xara 8anai
<manos> ok file ty
<wb> πως βρίσκω πληροφορίες για ένα domain ? ( ότι ότι μπορώ να βρω )
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-28
<asxeetos> paidia kanw twra format!:) gia ubuntu peripou poso xwro 8elw ?
<asxeetos> me ta vasika programata .. ?
<asxeetos> 25-35 gb einai arketA?
<asxeetos> dual boot 8a valo. win7+ubuntu + 1 partition gia dowload.  o dikos einai mikros 150gb.
<kerato> nai arketa einai
<asxeetos> swap file kani mono tu?
<asxeetos> partion*
<kerato> e nai an dialekseis na kanei aytomato partitioning, ftiaxnei mono tou
<asxeetos> poso spaw xriazete?
<robopal> 3 πιθαμές
<robopal> απλά βάλε όση ram έχεις
<robopal> είσαι εσύ με το 500mb ram?
<Tassos> :)
<Tassos> μάγκες να σας πω.. έχω έναν ubuntu server
<Tassos> και μόλις είδα το Logstalgia και ενθουσιάστηκα για να μπορώ να βλέπω γραφικά κιόλας κατά κάποιον τρόπο
<Tassos> την κίνηση στον server μου
<Tassos> όμως δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω.. :( μου βγάζει error
<Tassos> μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; μήπως επειδή είναι σε ubuntu server θέλει κάποιες βιβλιοθήκες για γραφικά και δεν υπάρχουν... ;
<Tassos> ( υποθέτω εγώ τώρα.. :P )
<Tassos> Εδώ σας δείχνω και το error : http://pastebin.com/2FyhjAjQ
<Tassos> ή λύση :
<Tassos> ssh logreaderaccount@yourhost "tail -f /var/log/apache2/access.log" | logstalgia -f -
<Tassos> by http://serverfault.com/questions/350508/fancy-graphing-for-network-traffic
<Tassos> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-21
<swapjim> thanks
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<pc_magas> Paides 8elw mia efarmogi gia na ypologizw xroniki diarkeia
<pc_magas> sto Ubuntu
<jemadux> duck it
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-22
<pmaxk> hi to every one..
<kerato> hi
<pmaxk> [ws grafoyme edw , ellinika ,greeklish ,aglika??
<kerato> opws voleyesai
<pmaxk> gia peite gnomes gia to Unity..?
<kerato> den to xrhsimopoiw , den exw gnwmh
<kerato> kserwgw, wraio fainetai
<pmaxk> ti exeis apo env..??
<kerato> mate
<pmaxk> swstos..
<pmaxk> clasiko..
<kerato> to klasiko einai panta sth moda
<pmaxk> yep...
<pmaxk> stin arxi den itan kalo to mate alla to exei ginei gam......to
<pmaxk> katharo mate-desktop??
<kerato> e nai
<pmaxk> eyge..
<pmaxk> pote xekinises to linux??
<kerato> 2003-2004? kapou ekei
<pmaxk> 7.04??
<pmaxk> peripoy..
<kerato> de nomizw oti ypirxe tote ubuntu
<kerato> prwto ubuntu pou evala htan to 6.06
<pmaxk> kai gw...efialtis itan alla poly grigoro re file..
<pmaxk> pote itan..?
<kerato> 2006 iounios
<kerato> to leei kai to onoma
<pmaxk> aa malista..
<kerato> kapou to 07 h 08 ftiaxthke kai h ellhnikh koinothta to forum klp
<pmaxk> thimase tis glwses giana perastoyn ellinika 5 entoles??
<pmaxk> poy sta windows eblepa terminal kai ekoba dromo....xaxa
<pmaxk> kai twra den mporw xris ayto...
<kerato> ti ennoeis
<kerato> na gyriseis to locale sta ellhnika?
<pmaxk> na peraseis ta ellinika sto 6.06...
<kerato> sudo localegen?
<kerato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<kerato> both should work
<kerato> isws kalytera to 2o
<pmaxk> oxi twra ..palia stin arxi..
<kerato> oxi de 8ymamai
<kerato> de nomizw na htan dyskolo
<pmaxk> dilai gia kapoion windakia itan eukolo??
<kerato> to ubuntu panta htan eykolo
<pmaxk> ok
<pmaxk> kalispera se oloys..
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2743-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2743-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2743-2: Ubufox update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2743-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-23
<Tassos> καλημέρα στην παρέα :)
<pmaxk> kalimera file...
<Tassos> καλημέρα παλικάρια
<Tassos> έχει παίξει κανείς σας με προγραμματισμό σε android?
<Tassos> προσπαθώ εγώ τώρα και έκανα κάτι απλώ στο Android Studio
<Tassos> απλό* :P
<Tassos> την έκανα και apk την έβαλα στο κινητό την έκανα και εγκατάσταση στο κινητό
<Tassos> αλλά μετά δε μου ανοίγει.. :/
<thekilon> μαθαινω την unreal engine και στέφτομαι να κάνω παιχνίδια για android
<thekilon> λογικα θα χρειαστείς κάτι σαν terminal για να δεις το error
<thekilon> εκτος αν το android το κανει log σε καποιο αρχειο
<Tassos> thekilon: γιατί όμως δε μου το δείχνει το error στο android studio..? :/
<kilon> Tassos: δεν έχω ιδέα, δοκίμασες τον simulator ?
<alex1x_newbie_> geia sas epeidi eimai arxarios sto linux mporeite na mou dosete kanena ar8ro me tis vasikes entoles tou terminal?
<alex1x_newbie_> kanenas?
<alex1x_newbie_> bye
<kilon> lol
<kilon> anipomonoi noobs :D
<Tassos> μου έχεις σπάσει τα νεύρα το εξής
<Tassos> έχω κάνε εγκατάσταση το android studio στο ubuntu 12.04
<Tassos> επειδή όμως το έκανα εγκατάσταση σε έναν ssd 120 gb
<Tassos> για το SDK το έβαλα σε ένα άλλον σκληρό δίσκο
<Tassos> και του λέω ότι θες από το SDK κοίτα το από αυτον
<Tassos> αλλα έχει θέμα με τα δικαιόματα από ότι βλέπω.. :( :@
<Tassos> μπορω να κάνω κατι;
<Tassos> δεν επιτρέπεται να τρέχω από τον άλλο εξωτερικό δίσκο ΤΊΠΟΤΑ
<Tassos> οκ καλή ασφάλεια αλλά εγώ τώρα δε την θέλω..
<Tassos> ακόμη και σαν root αν τρέχω το android studio και πάλι δε με αφήνει.. :(
<Tassos> καμία ιδέα;
<kilon> τα ιδια μου κάνει και μενα το MACOS με το XCODE
<Tassos> kilon δε πρέπει να φταίει το πρόγραμμα σε αυτό
<Tassos> kilon: αλλά το λειτουργικό σύστημα
<Tassos> :/
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-24
<JimX> Καλησπέρα??
<JimX> Helloooo ακούει κανείς?
 * JimX slaps alexsystemf around a bit with a large fishbot
 * JimX slaps anestis around a bit with a large fishbot
 * JimX slaps diamond_gr around a bit with a large fishbot
<JimX> sorry?
 * JimX slaps JimX around a bit with a large fishbot
<JimX> akouei kaneis?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2744-1: Apport vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2744-1/>
<ImperiousRooster> Ο αντμιν ειναι αναρχικος λεει και δε γουσταρει νεοφιλελευθερους, γιαπηδες, κλπ.
<ImperiousRooster> εισαι πολύ edgy ρε φίλε,σπάσε και κανένα καυλόσπυρο,παίξε την και λίγο δεν είναι ντροπή.
<ImperiousRooster> ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΜΗ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΛΗΤΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΙΑ
<ImperiousRooster> Αν θεωρεις hur dur humor + αλητεια να κάνεις ατεχνη ηλιθια και αναποτελεσματικη πλακα σε πτωματα παιδιων από την ασφάλεια της γαμωdsl σου που πληρωνει η μάνα σου ενω κυκλοφορεις με το σωβρακο και το παιζεις παρακμη,και θεωρεις αλητεια το ότι εσκα
<ImperiousRooster> Μαλακα κωλοελληναρα της μισης δεκαρας,αμα είσαι τοσο αλανι και edgy επειδη εδω ειναι το special place σου που νοιωθεις αλωβητος και καλα, συνέχισε το και πόσταρε ξανά τέτοιες παπαριες,πόσταρε και άλλα παιδάκια σε άλλες φάσεις (που ειμαι σιγουρος Î
<ImperiousRooster> Και αν κάποια στιγμή σε βγάλουν στα κανάλια παιξτο και εσυ όπως ο άλλος με το blog που έκανε ηλίθιο χιούμορ με το παιδι στα γιαννενα..Μαλακία ήταν που τον βγάλανε και έγινε τόσος ντόρος,και ασχοληθήκανε μεν αλλά άμα είσαι τοσο edgy πίσω από την 
<ImperiousRooster> Αυτά και αει στο διάολο.
<kerato> wtf
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2743-3: Unity Integration for Firefox, Unity Websites Integration and Ubuntu Online Accounts extension update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2743-3/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2745-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2745-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-25
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2746-1: Simple Streams vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2746-1/>
<jimX> hello mporei na boh8hsei kaneis?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2746-2: Simple Streams regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2746-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-26
<pmaxk> hi to all...
<pmaxk> hi to all..
<kilon> aloha
<kilon> :)
<pmaxk> aloha to you..
<eliasps> Γεια σας παιδιά. Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το sbuild? θέλω βοήθεια με το configuration
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-27
<pmaxk> hi to all..
<kilon> low to all
<pmaxk> smart..
<eliasps> NikTh εδώ;
<NikTh> eliasps: Τώρα εδώ.
<eliasps> Έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου με χτίσιμο πακέτων; debdiff και τέτοια;
<NikTh> Κάνα δυο φορές.
<eliasps> Έχτισα ένα πακέτο για ubuntu.. Φτιάχνω το debdiff από την προηγούμενη έκδοση πως ακριβώς;
<NikTh> dch -i , αυτό εννοείς;
<eliasps> Αυτό το τρέχεις πριν χτίσεις το πακέτο;
<NikTh> Το πακέτο είναι from scratch ή υπάρχει ήδη και απλά άλλαξες κάτι;
<eliasps> Από τον πηγαίο κώδικα.
<NikTh> Αυτό το τρέχω όταν θέλω να επισημάνω τις αλλαγές που έχω κάνει.
<eliasps> Μάλιστα. Ευχαριστώ. Θα τσεκάρω να δω τι επιλογές υπάρχουν.
<NikTh> eliasps: Ποιο είναι το πακέτο που θες να χτίσεις;
<eliasps> το gnome-photos
<eliasps> έκανα
<eliasps> pull-lp-source gnome-photos
<eliasps> uscan
<eliasps> μετά μέσα στον φάκελο του gnome-photos uupdate ../upstreamtar-3.18.0, δημιουργήθηκε ο φάκελος για το 3.18
<eliasps> μετά μέσα στον φάκελο debuild -S και στην συνέχεια sbuild το αρχείο .dsc που δημιουγήθηκε και έτσι δημιουργήθηκε το deb
<NikTh> Αρα υπάρχει το πακέτο στο launchpad. Εσύ , άλλαξες κάτι σε αυτό το πακέτο; διόρθωσες κάτι;
<eliasps> όχι, απλά έφτιαξα την νέα έκδοση, την 3.18
<eliasps> στο ίδιο το πακέτο δεν άλλαξα κάτι
<NikTh> Δουλεύει; το δοκίμασες;
<eliasps> Αμέ, κανονικά.
<NikTh> Η διαδικασία χτισίματος στο LP αλλάζει. Δεν είναι η ίδια με Local.
<NikTh> Πως το έχτισες το πακέτο;
<eliasps> Το θέμα είναι ότι θελω να το ανεβάσω στο gnome3-staging.
<NikTh> Στο σύστημα σου(local) πως το έχτισες το πακέτο;
<eliasps> χρησιμοποίησα το sbuild, το σέταρα όπως γράφει εδώ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<eliasps> Η εντολή που εκτέλεσα ήταν:
<eliasps> sbuild --dist=wily --arch=amd64 -A -c wily-amd64 gnome-photos_3.18.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<NikTh> Οκ, φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Χρησιμοποιούσα το https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<eliasps> Ναι, δουλεύει, το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να φτιάξω debdiff τώρα;
<NikTh> Δεν νομίζω. Ίσως και να χρειάζεται όμως, γράφοντας κάτι ως "Initial". Στείλε εσύ το πακέτο και θα σου πουν στο review.
<eliasps> Xm, ok. Θα ρωτήσω και στο #ubuntu-gnome μπας και ασχοληθεί κανείς.
<NikTh> Είπαμε trial and error, πρήξε τους τα @@κια, μέχρι να μάθεις αυτό που θες. Δεν κάνεις δουλειά διαφορετικά. Να σε μάθουν με το μικρό σου όνομα :P
<NikTh> Επίσης, για να ανεβάσεις στο σε κάποιο αποθετήριο πρέπει να έχει άδεια; έχεις;
<NikTh> Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις ένα δικό σου αποθετήριο να το ανεβάσεις εκεί ;
<NikTh> eliasps: Είδα ότι έχει φτιάξει ήδη αποθετήριο/α . Οπότε dput ...mpla..mpla..mpla.. και ανέβασε το εκεί. Βέβαια θέλεις ένα κλειδάκι (PGP) δεν μπορείς να υπογράψεις τα πακέτα με το κυρίως κλειδί του Launcphad που έχει τώρα.
<NikTh> έχει/έχεις
<eliasps> Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι αυτό τελικά για τοdebdiff
<eliasps> debdiff gnome-photos_3.16.2-1.dsc gnome-photos_3.18.0-0ubuntu1.dsc > gnome-photos_3.18.0-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<eliasps> Αλλά παίρνω ένα σφάλμα γιατο κλειδί.
<eliasps> NikTh, πες πως ξεμπερδεύω με αυτό. Πως το στέλνω για review στο gnome3-staging?
<NikTh> Δεν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις πακέτο σε άλλο αποθετήριο πέραν του δικού σου, εκτός αν έχεις άδεια.
<NikTh> Ανέβασε το πακέτο στο δικό σου αποθετήριο.
<NikTh> eliasps: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<eliasps> Μου είπε ο developer ακριβώς: Once it ready make a debdiff between old and new versions and forward that to us for sponsorship/upload
<NikTh> ΟΚ, τι λάθος παίρνεις για το κλειδί;
<eliasps> gpgv: Signature made Sun 27 Sep 2015 11:51:45 PM EEST using RSA key ID 07A14726
<eliasps> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<eliasps> dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on /home/elias/Builder/gnome-photos_3.18.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<eliasps> αυτο στο debdiff
<NikTh> Φτιάξε ένα νέο κλειδί. Το έγραψα και πιο πριν. Δεν μπορείς να υπογράψεις πακέτα με αυτό που έχεις ήδη στο Launchpad. Φτιάξε ένα καινούριο και ανέβασε το και αυτό στο Launchpad.
<NikTh> Έπειτα φτιάξε ξανά το  .dsc υπογράφοντας το με το νέο κλειδί.
<eliasps> Γιατί γίνεται αυτό?
<NikTh> eliasps: Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, ψάχνω να βρω που το γράφει (το γιατί). Γι' αυτό το λόγο έχω δημιουργήσει κι εγώ δυο κλειδιά στο LP. Με το δεύτερο υπογράφω, πάντα.
<NikTh> eliasps: Για δοκίμασε gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 07A14726
<eliasps> NikTh το ίδιο. Το κλειδί είναι ήδη στους σερβερς. Κάτσε να φτιάξω άλλο να δω..
<NikTh> eliasps: Ναι, είναι ήδη στους servers φυσικά. Αφού έχει ανέβει ήδη στο LP. Σου είπα θυμάμαι ότι έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να κάνω το ίδιο (δεύτερο κελιδί) αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το γιατί (που το είχα διαβάσει).
<eliasps> Σπαζοκεφαλιές αυτές οι διαδικασίες :P
<NikTh> eliasps: Μάλλον το βρήκα. You can use most of Launchpad without OpenPGP. However, if you want to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct or use the Bug Tracker's email interface, you will need to register an OpenPGP key in your Launchpad account.
<NikTh> Το πρώτο κλειδί χρησιμοποιείται γι' αυτές τις δουλείες μόνο. Δεν μπορείς να υπογράψεις πακέτα όμως με αυτό. Πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις άλλο.
<eliasps> gpg --no-default-keyring -a --export 07A14726 | gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring ~/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg --import -
<eliasps> το έκανε trusted και καλά.
<eliasps> Τι στο καλό..
<eliasps> Τώρα δεν παίρνω το σφάλμα!
<NikTh> Αν δεν παίρνεις σφάλμα δοκίμασε κι έτσι. Ίσως το άλλο που σου λέω εγώ να είναι για PPA μόνο (δικό σου δηλαδή). Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι δεν έβγαζα άκρη μέχρι να δημιουργήσω νέο κλειδί και με αυτό υπογράφω.
<eliasps> Έφτιαξα και νέο.
<eliasps> Καλού κακού.
<eliasps> Έχω χάσει το μπούσουλα με όλα αυτά.
<NikTh> Αν ανεβάσεις σε δικό σου αποθετήριο πιθανόν να χρειαστεί. Ναι είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα , όχι λίγο , πολύ! Εγώ τα έχω στήσει εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό και τα διατηρώ έτσι. Αν με ρωτήσεις να σου πω βήμα-βήμα πως τα έστησα...μπα..
<NikTh> πάντως αυτά που με ταλαιπώρησαν (όπως πχ το PGP key) τα θυμάμαι ;)
<eliasps> Προς το παρόν θέλω να στείλω αυτό το build στο gnome3-staging
<eliasps> Τρέχα γύρευε τώρα.
<NikTh> Εντάξει δεν είσαι τώρα; δεν το υπέγραψε;
<eliasps> μωρέ το υπέγραψε, αλλά δεν έχω δικαιώματα να κάνω upload στο gnome3-staging Τι εκτελώ για να το στείλω;
<NikTh> Στείλε τους το αρχείο, αυτό που έφτιαξε η debdiff.
<NikTh> Την κάνω για τώρα. Τα λέμε. Καληνύχτα.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-26
<eugenios> kaλησπερα παιδια
<talos-mintgr> kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-27
<SleeplessOwl> καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-29
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-02
<Dwdd> Ανοιγω τον messenger facebool και μου λεει πως υπαρχει νεα εκδοση javascript 2.0.2. Πως μπορω να την εγκαταστατησω;
<spyros> kalimera
<spyros> einai kaneis edo ?
<spyros> ?
<bobby__> hi
<bobby__> exw ena provlhma...
<bobby__> exw ubuntu 14.04 katarxas kai epaiza kanonika lol mexri p vghke t kainourio patch 6.19
<bobby__> ekei me t p empaina arxize na m vgazei bugsplat k to ekana uninstall kai prospathisa na to ksanaegkatasthsw alla gurw sto 44-45% kollaei k m petaei pali bugsplat k dn mporw na t egkatasthsw
<bobby__> exei kaneis kamia idea? t exw psaksei polu alla lush dn exw vrei
<kerato> nai vale windows
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-30
<Manolis_> Hello
<Manolis_> Akouei kaneis?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-28
<jgoutz21> καλησπερα.εχω ενα 16.04 με kernel Linux 4.4.0-116-generic x86_64. Το εχω εδω και εναμιση χρονο χωρις κανενα update...Σκεφτομαι να αναβαθμισω τον kernel μονο για λογους ασφαλειας....αλλα δεν ξερω ποια εκδοση να βαλω....εχω μπερδευτει....μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει;
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-29
<dorei> mporw me kapoion tropo sta ubuntu (8a protimousa sto unity)
<dorei> otan kanw mouse over sto dock se kapoio app
<dorei> na mou dixnei ena thumbnail me to para8yro tou?
<dorei> opws akrivws sta windows
